# Improv Engineering



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometimes my projects take a little longer to complete than expected because I run into unforeseen problems. Then I have to fall back and find a work-around. I’ve been sharing the story of this build with my friend Jim (Chessnut2) and he coined the phrase “Improvisational Engineering” as my approach to making the mechanical parts work as they should.

I think he nailed it. Most of my nonsensical and silly things start with an idea and then I make everything up on the fly. Those of you who stick to plans don’t know the joy of flying by the seat of your pants and just letting the creative process happen. Try it and you’ll be amazed at what you can do.

Anyway, a change in one element meant the part I showed you earlier turned out to be about a 1/2” too short. And since I had a whole lot of pieces already assembled (read GLUED) and I didn’t want to start over from scratch and rebuild the entire component, it was time for improv engineering. (I won’t bore you with what a PIA it was to remove some of the already assembled pieces. Who knew that red thread lock stuff REALLY locks the threads?)

I grafted an extension onto the too short part with epoxy and then used a scrap of wood as a sled so I could cut a needed slot with the bandsaw. I just held the awkward component to the little scrap sled with double-sided tape and made the cut with two passes on the saw. The entire component was now ready for assembly and my problem was resolved.

So now you can look at this and have an additional clue about the project. Don’t analyze it too much. Just let your imagination wander and see where it leads you. All will be revealed soon. :grin:

.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

To paraphrase, "Plans? Plans? Don' need no steenkin' plans". 

Excellent. That's what I call Zen woodworking. More then once I've gone to the shop to make something I need, with no idea how to do it. Sit there for a few minutes, no idea how to start, so just grab a piece of wood and start cutting. I always wind up with what I need, but a major part of the time once I'm finished, within 30 seconds I have no clue how I did it. I did my saw stand that way, came out great, sturdy as can be, but strangely it looks like a faux art decco piece. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

panic button...

*RUNNNNN FERIT!!!*


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Did you get your wife's lipstick??? :laugh2:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oliver is over the birthday celebrations and back at it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Personally, I can't wait to see what it is...
I'm hoping it has something to do with my previously sought-after silent cookie jar!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Personally, I can't wait to see what it is...
> I'm hoping it has something to do with my previously sought-after silent cookie jar!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Somehow, I believe that your silent cookie jar lid may be a pie-in-the-sky wish, Otis.

If mama doesn't want you in the cookie jar, she'll find a way to lock the lid down tight. You can continue to wish if you want...everyone has to have a dream!
@Gaffboat

Uggghhhhh! Stop teasing me!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Personally, I can't wait to see what it is...
> I'm hoping it has something to do with my previously sought-after silent cookie jar!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


ziploc bag...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Still not gonna beg to know what it is, you can tease all you want. :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> Still not gonna beg to know what it is, you can tease all you want. :wink:


Speak for yourself . I'm loosing a lot of sleep over this lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sometimes I get to thinking through a project and wind up staying awake mulling it over. When the solution finally shows up, then I can get to sleep.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Sometimes I get to thinking through a project and wind up staying awake mulling it over. When the solution finally shows up, then I can get to sleep.


Mine tend to come while I sleep. The solution filters through my dreams and wakes me up. Usually I still remember the solution in the morning. Of course there are those occasional times when the solution is evanescent and you spend the next day trying to remember it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Mine tend to come while I sleep. The solution filters through my dreams and wakes me up. Usually I still remember the solution in the morning. Of course there are those occasional times when the solution is evanescent and you spend the next day trying to remember it.


Back in my journalist days I often had to wait a bit for the lead for a feature (in particular) to emerge from my brain. If I forced it, it was usually terrible, unless I lucked out and 4-6 paragraphs down, I'd find the real lead. 

I've been busy with turning my main business over to my daughter and her associate, so I haven't had much time for the shop. But I did get a shelf hung from the overhead beams so I can store picture frame material nice and flat. A bit of creative thought getting them perfectly horizontal, but it worked.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

It looks it would fit perfect as the float for my toilet fill valve, but I hate to hide all that fine craftsmanship.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I did get a shelf hung from the overhead beams so I can store picture frame material nice and flat. A bit of creative thought getting them perfectly horizontal, but it worked.


Nice idea, Tom. I never thought of that, and it will save me some headaches. Thanks.


----------

